# sommier



## giuseppegg

Cari tutti, in un romanzo che sto traducendo trovo un “sommier conjugal”. Il narratore va a far visita a un personaggio che abita in una camera d'albergo, in un quartiere malfamato di Parigi. Si dà delle arie, finge di essere sposato (a un certo punto dice "mia moglie rientrerà da un momento all'altro"). Il narratore descrive l'arredo, e quando arriva al letto lo designa così. Io ci vedo un'ironia, visto che l'espressione mi sembra "soutenue", e però è applicata a un décor miserevole quant'altri mai. E' un’espressione figée. Mi sembra formulaica, da testo poetico (equivalente al nostro "talamo"). Il Trésor e altri dizionari non aiutano molto. Peraltro "sommier conjugal" si trova in moltissimi siti che rimandano tutti allo stesso testo, che se ho ben capito è una canzone triste di un cantante mezzo fr. e mezzo russo. Ma si trova anche nei libri, come espressione sostenuta, un po’ aulica, o almeno così mi pare. Vi do un po' di contesto: "A droite, un sommier conjugal garni de coussins et de deux poupées: un Pierrot et une Tzigane. Au milieu du sommier S. dort". 
Vi ringrazio molto, e scusatemi se il messaggio è così lungo, ggg


----------



## ronpaola

Dal Boch, sommier riferito al letto significa rete. Essendo l'hotel di bassissima categoria, forse si tratta più di una branda che di un letto.
Davvero curioso questo termine. Come si intitola il libro?


----------



## giuseppegg

_Le mors aux dents_; grazie per questo suggerimento. Ma com'è possibile che le bambole stiano sulla rete e non sul materasso; secondo me è una stanzuccia misera, che però lui ha arredato come una camera da letto matrimoniale. Di quelle un po' pacchiane, con le bambole e i cuscini ecc. Ci penso un po'... grazie mille


----------



## ronpaola

giuseppegg said:


> _Le mors aux dents_; grazie per questo suggerimento. Ma com'è possibile che le bambole stiano sulla rete e non sul materasso; secondo me è una stanzuccia misera, che però lui ha arredato come una camera da letto matrimoniale. Di quelle un po' pacchiane, con le bambole e i cuscini ecc. Ci penso un po'... grazie mille



Il mio suggerimento infatti era "branda", non rete.
Grazie per il titolo


----------



## giuseppegg

Sì, scusami RPaola; "branda" è convincente, ma mi resta il dubbio. Forse lui ha pateticamente arredato la stanzetta d'albergo come se fosse una vera camera matrimoniale (?). Continua a sembrarmi strana l'immagine delle bamboline e dei cuscini sulla spartana "branda". Ma ci penso; grazie per il tuo intervento. Mi state aiutando molto, grazie, ggg


----------



## plesea8

Da quel che mi ricordo, IL "sommier" non è nemmeno un letto, ma è la base su cui poggia il materasso che in italiano corrisponde alla rete, oppure alla base con le doghe, ma che in Francia è spesso rivestito di stoffa e leggermente imbottito, sottolineo leggermente, quel tanto che basta però per potercisi sdraiare. Se fai una ricerca su google immagini (qui) vedi di che oggetto si tratta.

Spero ti possa essere d'aiuto.


ciao ciao


----------



## Necsus

Se è quello che dice plesea8, io lo ricordo perfettamente, e ricordo che veniva chiamato _saccone_. Il Treccani riporta anche _mollone_:
_Saccone elastico_, grosso sacco imbottito di crine o lana, fornito di molle e fissato a un telaio, su cui poggiava il materasso dei letti del 19° e principio del 20° sec., poi sostituito dalle reti elastiche; era detto anche _mollone_.


----------



## simenon

ciao, giuseppegg, hai preso in considerazione "telaio" (del letto matrimoniale)?


----------



## Necsus

Simenon, _saccone _non mi sembra un termine particolarmente tecnico, tieni presente che è/era anche questo (sempre Treccani):
Con accezione generica, grande sacco. In partic., grosso sacco di tessuto pesante, riempito di paglia o di foglie di granturco, che si teneva un tempo tra il letto e il materasso, o che si usava, e talvolta si usa ancora nelle campagne, come pagliericcio, steso su assi o a terra.


----------



## giuseppegg

Grazie a tutti, rifletterò sulle varie possibilità. Ho guardato nel Treccani e altrove; forse per evitare una parola che suonerebbe come troppo desueta userò un giro di parole, o un'attenuazione con "telaio" e agg. Grazie mille a tutti, ggg


----------



## Corsicum

Ciao.

Je ne connais absolument rien de l’usage qui en est fait en Italien, donc aucun avis mais un simple complément d’information donné par treccani.it qui cite Morante et Boccaccio :
_*sommier*_ ‹_somi̯é_› s. m., fr. [uso metaforico di _sommier_ «bestia da soma», che ha la stessa etimologia dell’ital. _somaro_]. – Letto senza spalliere, sfruttabile durante il giorno come divano: _si affrettò a sistemargli alla meglio la stanzetta del s. piccolo_ (Morante). 
_[URL]http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/tag/sommier/_[/URL]
« Le sommier conjugal » : au sens étymologique c’est bien une vraie bête de somme qui supporte le poids du couple.


----------



## giuseppegg

Grazie a tutti per i suggerimenti, grazie mille. Caro Corsicum, prenderò in considerazione "sommier", come lo dà il Treccani. E' un uso un po' desueto. Mi è stato suggerito da mia madre, peraltro. Io non ce l'ho nell'orecchio, ma credo che opterò per quella soluzione. Grazie


----------

